# condor 320 325 df deutsche Bedienungsanleitung



## opus (18. September 2012)

Moin


Habe  ein Echolot _Condor 320  325 df geschenkbekommen aber leider mit Englisher Gebrauchsanweisungnun wollte ich fragen ob einer eine Deutsche __Gebrauchsanweisung  rum liegen  hat und die nicht mehr brauchen tut


mfg mathias  _ 
http://www.boote-forum.de/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=2821907


----------



## JoeMcEnroe (20. September 2012)

*AW: condor 320 325 df deutsche Bedienungsanleitung*

Hab das gleiche Gerät bekommen und muss dich leider entäuschen hab auch nur die Englische Anleitung. Aber man kann sich eigentlich durch das Deutsche Menü und Google schon etwas helfen, da grundsätzliche Funktionen bei gängigeren Modellen mehrmals erklärt werden.


----------



## Floyd (18. März 2013)

*AW: condor 320 325 df deutsche Bedienungsanleitung*

Hallo,habe das gleiche Problem.Bin auf der Suche nach einer dt. Anleitung.Hat die vielleicht schon jemand gefunden?Oder kann sie mir schicken?
Dsanke schonmal
#6


----------



## steini73 (3. November 2013)

*AW: condor 320 325 df deutsche Bedienungsanleitung*

Hallo Leute

Habt ihr vieleich ein Paar erfahrungen zu dem condor echolot??  kann ich es mit nach Norge nehmen und komme ich damit 250 tief im Salzwasser?


----------



## kayn (15. November 2013)

*AW: condor 320 325 df deutsche Bedienungsanleitung*

... habe das 345df und was Tiefen betrifft ist es wirklich ok ... 300-400m hat es mir angezeigt ... 

leider ist die Echoanzeige sehr dürftig wenn man keine Fischsymbole nutzt. Man sieht nur sehr kleine Punkte und fragt sich manchmal ob das wirklich Fische sein sollen ...

Ich habe es sehr günstig gekauft ... daher ist es ok. Ein Neukauf käme aber nicht in Frage ... da würde ich in der 350 € Klasse eher auf Huminbird oder so zurück greifen


----------

